# Variador de velocidad con reversa motor brushless 12v



## MoloRG (Abr 5, 2012)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y estoy en un proyecto personal para hacer andar un auto RC chino sin la plaqueta original. El auto tiene un motor que trabaja con una bateria de 12v y un servo para su dirección. Tengo todo para hacer el control remoto y el recector. Necesito el con circuito de un variador de velocidad con REVERSA, ya que he visto por todos lados circuitos y ninguno tiene algún integrado o puente H que genere el retroceso. Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------

